# What is it with man and wrist watches? I figured it out!



## JM-B (Mar 19, 2012)

*W*hat is it with man and wrist watches, some might say its vanity others are just trying to find the illusive perfect time piece for his personality or status. As far as I am aware it does not seem to afflict women. Most man over the age of 20 or say 25 goes through this period of trying to find an identity. A fine time piece is the only piece of luxury that most man feels very comfortable without over doing it and still maintain his masculinity.

*S*trangely enough most women are not impressed by expensive time pieces unless it is a well known brand such as the gold Rolex. So this can't be it, because most of the men with the obsession will investigate and research hundreds of the high end timepiece. They have obscure name brand never heard by the general public and least of all the opposite sex.

*T*he knowledge of such rare time piece is only whispered by those in the know. They take great pride in wearing the IWC or Patek Philips limited edition with the knowledge that only a few thousand were ever made and that they are now part of an exclusive membership. The feeling of secretive exclusivity is empowering and strangely enough contagious. You are now in the membership of high class, flair and knowledge. You want to know how the time piece was constructed, was it assembled at the highest standard.

*I* only recently felt this obsession; I am now in my forties with more experience and also with more expensive taste. Life is short why not enjoying the best of what is available. I realise that some things cannot be explain because it is a feeling. You only know of it, like falling in love. I am still in the research stage so I am still looking for the illusive "GRAIL" a search that will bring me the selfish satisfaction of owning my own luxury watch. Why stop at one, how about a collection of finest time piece.

*A*re you like me a person with such an affliction that cannot resist the urge to explore owning a high end watch? I am afraid you just caught the bug. You can either embrace it or ignore it. Keep telling yourself that the plastic Timex & Casio on your wrist tells the time and you don't need more. You can always settle, why try to change. It's just going to cost money and there are more important things than to spend this kind of money on things.

*I* am not tempted you tell yourself, but how would it feel like, to own one. One night with your partner at a dinner date, what about wearing one exquisite piece. I can now spot an IWC, Omega or Breitling at 15 paces? If I can those guys across from me sure can but I don't really care why am I thinking this, I just want it for my own satisfaction.

*T*here is another word for it. It is not obsession, it is passion. This is being passionate about the art and the work in fine timepiece. We see it and we recognise the feeling and we want to capture it. That's why men buy expensive watches, because the monetary value does not matter. As we mature we learn to focus this energy in our own life towards our partner and family. Passion, style and class goes hand in hand so what are you waiting for get passionate.

|> I thought I was alone until I stubble across this forum.


----------



## william91 (May 27, 2007)

Sharp, very sharp analysis
Although I am aware that this "state of mind" if you will, has many forms in which it manifests itself and obviously will differ from individual to individual.

BEWARE OF THE BUG!!:think::-so|:-d

Been there, done it, still in the trap and mind you it's not only the search of that illusive "THE GRAIL" watch; then comes the search within the sub categories for "THE" Chronograph, "THE" Diver, added Complications, and so on. 
After that, it is the straps, the buckles, etc, etc.

I suppose the same goes for the guys with a passion for High End audio, Super cars or bikes, Sailing yachts or power boats, or what have you, it is the "Male thing" : our Hunting instincts if you will, at least that is what I tell my wife;-).

Welcome to the club, and take care:-!


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

JM-B said:


> |> I thought I was alone until I stubble across this forum.


You are not alone my friend, at all! Unfortunately with this forum, this _passion _will only get worse!


----------



## JM-B (Mar 19, 2012)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> You are not alone my friend, at all! Unfortunately with this forum, this _passion _will only get worse!


I will embrace theses new desires and thank you for welcoming me in.


----------



## Patdmc (Mar 23, 2012)

I feel the same way and I'm only 19 I enjoy the new search for the watch


----------



## bobblob (Mar 26, 2012)

Dakota2cSRT4 said:


> You are not alone my friend, at all! Unfortunately with this forum, this _passion _will only get worse!


don't tell my wife about it :-x ................:-d


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice analysis, and it is true. 

It is empowering to feel as though you are a part of a small secretive group. (I don't own a watch like a Patek or an Audemars, but I'm only in college... so for me I relate it to something like fraternity life or what not). 

But your last point hits home the most. For me, like with cars, I truly love watches and the intricacies that go into building the higher end timepieces. My Tag Heuer has a clear back and I can't tell you how many times I've taken the watch off and examined the back attempting to figure out what each moving piece does, why there is a ruby (or some precious gem) locked into the movement, etc etc for half an hour. Truly, most people will buy a watch or a car just to show off - and those people usually make the wrong decision and will never get the satisfaction they were looking for out of their purchase. But for the enthusiast it is something completely different. 

Similarly, the first thing I did after getting my new BMW recently (335iS coupe), after taking it around the block a couple of times, was examine everything. I know the car works and runs properly, but I popped the hood instantly to see how the Inline6 engine was different from my previous car with a V6, look at how the turbos were placed and examine how meticulously the air intakes were changed from where other 3 series models have fog lights. From the technology in the interior down to behind the rims, cars aren't just cars to me, just as watches aren't just another piece of jewelry. There is a history, a story and precise meaning behind objects like high end watches and automobiles and other items of the like.


----------



## wetnose (Mar 13, 2011)

A watch is a wearable, functional piece of art. Looking at it makes me happy.


----------



## WorldTraveller (Apr 3, 2012)

All started with an Orange Monster then wow that passion just consumes you...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2012)

This passion started to consume me when I had my first sales job in a very low volume jewelry store 3 or 4 years ago. Now I am a sales consultant for a jeweler in Indiana and we have the largest selection of timepieces in the midwest! I never saw myself turning a passion or hobby into a career and now I cannot imagine doing anything else. It is truly rewarding.

TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
TAG Heuer Kirium
Omega Seamaster Professional chrono
Jacques Lemans Retrograde
Tissot SeaStar


----------



## WatchGirlie (Apr 17, 2012)

It all makes sense now LOL


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

A finely made time piece is not necessarily an overpriced, over sized piece of bling. But to each their own. To quote my watchmaker in reference to my 35 dollar,1970s Soviet Luch 2209 Slim: "This is as fine a watch mechanism as Ive ever seen,comparable to a Rolex or better." My passion for wristwatches is for their mechanisms, their diverse styles (They happen to be mostly vintage, but not all)and a fair price for product. Watchgirlie....you go girl!!! 
(Mods : if you stumble across this and it offends, please remove)


----------



## JM-B (Mar 19, 2012)

I guess the remark to my post as "watchgirlie" was an attempt of good humour. I am not offended  I am married to a woman. I am a man that will admit to admire the girlie attributes. It is hardly a sign of weakness to be associated with them or to appreciate beauty.

I am no so sure I see the appeal in a "1979 Soviet Luch". Do you have a photo that you can post?


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I am pretty new and I have the bug as well!! Great piece on the "passion we all have"


----------



## Ian in Ottawa (Sep 9, 2012)

JM-B,
I think you started a great thread here with your analysis of why people find such joy in seemingly insignificant things like wristwatches. After all we are surrounded with the ability to tell the time of day. There are alarm clocks, clocks in the dash our cars, wall clocks, desk clocks, clocks in malls, a clock on your cell phone - pretty much no matter where you look you can find the time of day. In fact most people have a pretty good approximation of the time of day without a clock at all. Sun's at its apex - must be noon. Dawn - morning. Dusk - evening. So, why the obsession. Of course we've all got our own reasons. Personally, I just love the engineering feat of putting a bunch of tiny metal pieces in order, regulating them to an accurate and repeatable pace then finding a way to cram them all into an attractive little piece of metal and figuring out how to have the natural motion of your arm keep them wound and working. WOW! That's incredible, and also why I prefer watches with a crystal case back - I want to admire all of that going on. And the beauty of this is that each of us can find a way to enjoy our own version of and reason for this passion regardless of finances. Whether you're spending a $150 on an Orient, $1,500 on an Oris or $15,000 on a Rolex (and up and up) you will get no less enjoyment. No wonder you get that feeling of euphoria when you finally find that piece you've been looking for at a price that suits you.
Ian.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Honestly, I wear wrist watches so I can tell the time when I'm out & about. I can't stand walking around with my cellphone on my hip. So it usually stays in the car in case of emergencies. I need my watches. I just figure, since I need to wear one all the time when I step outside; they might as well be good-looking watches.

Life is both too short and too long to always be staring at an ugly watch on your wrist.


----------



## Ian in Ottawa (Sep 9, 2012)

Very good point.



Monocrom said:


> Honestly, I wear wrist watches so I can tell the time when I'm out & about. I can't stand walking around with my cellphone on my hip. So it usually stays in the car in case of emergencies. I need my watches. I just figure, since I need to wear one all the time when I step outside; they might as well be good-looking watches.
> 
> Life is both too short and too long to always be staring at an ugly watch on your wrist.


----------



## F1_Motogp (Jul 18, 2012)

Certainly a great analysis. We don't wear jewelry like women, we don't use make up. This is our accessory, our passion, and the mechanisms or fine watches and great automotive and racing really do go hand to hand. A nice skeleton watch is like a Ferrari F430's engine covered only by glass.


----------



## markettrade (Oct 22, 2012)

All started with an Orange Monster then wow that passion just consumes you...
----------------------------------------


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Fine watches, clothes, shoes, and cars help define the sophisticated man. They needn't be ostentatious or even copious. The details count. They all go hand in hand with good grooming.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Well written I find myself in the 20-25 category ...


----------



## Vintelligence (Mar 20, 2013)

Very well explained!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

It only makes sense. Time is the most basic concept that we have.


----------

